# Do white people have better genes that black people?



## clemson357 (Nov 1, 2005)

Look around your job. Look around your school. Look around your office. Look though the channels on TV. You see all these poor blacks and successful whites. I'm not saying all blacks people have bad genes, but it seems like white people on average are smarter than black people. Look at doctors, lawyers, engineers, businessmen.  Can someone explain why white people seem to have better brains than black people? This is not an opinion, its a fact.


----------



## clemson357 (Nov 1, 2005)

fair is fair......

I couldn't resist.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 1, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> fair is fair......
> 
> I couldn't resist.


 Haha, I said the same thing in the other thread.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 1, 2005)

oh boy....


----------



## zulubdd (Nov 1, 2005)

*blacks have better genetics*

clemson *White little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, long-nose motherfuckers**, you have to result to steroid use to look as bad as you do.  I looked 10-times better when I was 16 years old, pitiful.  Come to Atlanta where I live.  My wife is a lawyer.   My neighborhood is a million dollar community.  Guess who live here?  Black lawyers, doctors, etc....  live there, no whites.   It is a gated community.  We don't allow the enemy into our community.  The media never presents the professional blacks to the public, which explains your ignorance.   Btw, atlanta has more black lawyers and doctors than whites, go look it up, little-dick bitch*.   *No go take some creatine and steroids; don't forget your pct midget-little-dick motherfucker**.

I have achieved a lot of success in my life, but before I die nothing would satisfy me more than leading a revolution against all racist whites, which would include public hangings, *chopping off heads*, castration( no need tiny-penis to hard to hit  ), take away your culture, make you speak African instead of english, and kill at least 200 million.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> clemson *White little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, long-nose motherfuckers**, you have to result to steroid use to look as bad as you do.  I looked 10-times better when I was 16 years old, pitiful.  Come to Atlanta where I live.  My wife is a lawyer.   My neighborhood is a million dollar community.  Guess who live here?  Black lawyers, doctors, etc....  live there, no whites.   It is a gated community.  We don't allow the enemy into our community.  The media never presents the professional blacks to the public, which explains your ignorance.   Btw, atlanta has more black lawyers and doctors than whites, go look it up, little-dick bitch*.   *No go take some creatine and steroids; don't forget your pct midget-little-dick motherfucker**.
> 
> I have achieved a lot of success in my life, but before I die nothing would satisfy me more than leading a revolution against all racist whites, which would include public hangings, *chopping off heads*, castration( no need tiny-penis to hard to hit  ), take away your culture, make you speak African instead of english, and kill at least 200 million.





you say the same thing every time!

Now go build a fucking railroad while I watch blazzing saddles for hte 100th time.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 1, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> I looked 10-times better when I was 16 years old, pitiful.
> 
> Guess who live here?  Black lawyers, doctors, etc....  live there, no whites.
> 
> ...


 1. That's cool.
 2.Racist
 3.Racist
 4.That's because you don't allow them in your community. I have seen it all the time.
 5.African is NOT A GOD DAMN FUCKING LANGUAGE you idiot.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 1, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> clemson *White little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, long-nose motherfuckers**, you have to result to steroid use to look as bad as you do.  I looked 10-times better when I was 16 years old, pitiful.  Come to Atlanta where I live.  My wife is a lawyer.   My neighborhood is a million dollar community.  Guess who live here?  Black lawyers, doctors, etc....  live there, no whites.   It is a gated community.  We don't allow the enemy into our community.  The media never presents the professional blacks to the public, which explains your ignorance.   Btw, atlanta has more black lawyers and doctors than whites, go look it up, little-dick bitch*.   *No go take some creatine and steroids; don't forget your pct midget-little-dick motherfucker**.
> 
> I have achieved a lot of success in my life, but before I die nothing would satisfy me more than leading a revolution against all racist whites, which would include public hangings, *chopping off heads*, castration( no need tiny-penis to hard to hit  ), take away your culture, make you speak African instead of english, and kill at least 200 million.



I speak fluent African.  I also speak fluent Mexican, fluent Oriental, and fluent Viking.  

Shut up.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> 5.African is NOT A GOD DAMN FUCKING LANGUAGE you idiot.


 I think he means Ebonics.  [font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva]  Don't ya dig'? w0rd![/font]


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 1, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> I speak fluent African.  I also speak fluent Mexican, fluent Oriental, and fluent Viking.
> 
> Shut up.


 You finally back?


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 1, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> You finally back?




Yes, but I'm behind my huge gates in my gated community where no one can touch me.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 1, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Look around your job. Look around your school. Look around your office. Look though the channels on TV. You see all these poor blacks and successful whites. I'm not saying all blacks people have bad genes, but it seems like white people on average are smarter than black people. Look at doctors, lawyers, engineers, businessmen. Can someone explain why white people seem to have better brains than black people? This is not an opinion, its a fact.


There are 2 black guy's here and 1 has a wonderful family, has held his job here for 12+ years and produces music that gets played often on the local christian station.  He's the nicest person you'd ever meet.  The other dude is in the Army reserves has worked here for 8+ years and goes to night school to get his masters degree.  I look on TV I see Oprah, Dave Chapelle, Bill Cosby, Mos Def playing Vivien Thomas.... what exactly are you getting at?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 1, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> There are 2 black guy's here and 1 has a wonderful family, has held his job here for 12+ years and produces music that gets played often on the local christian station. He's the nicest person you'd ever meet. The other dude is in the Army reserves has worked here for 8+ years and goes to night school to get his masters degree. I look on TV I see Oprah, Dave Chapelle, Bill Cosby, Mos Def playing Vivien Thomas.... what exactly are you getting at?


 You know it's a joke....right?


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 1, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> You know it's a joke....right?




Say it in African and I'll believe you.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva]  You know it'suh joke....right? sho 'nuff![/font]


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> [font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva]  You know it'suh joke....right? sho 'nuff![/font]




Sho nuff!  That was a character in "The Last Dragon."


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> clemson *White little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, long-nose motherfuckers**, you have to result to steroid use to look as bad as you do. I looked 10-times better when I was 16 years old, pitiful. Come to Atlanta where I live. My wife is a lawyer. My neighborhood is a million dollar community. Guess who live here? Black lawyers, doctors, etc.... live there, no whites. It is a gated community. We don't allow the enemy into our community. The media never presents the professional blacks to the public, which explains your ignorance. Btw, atlanta has more black lawyers and doctors than whites, go look it up, little-dick bitch*. *No go take some creatine and steroids; don't forget your pct midget-little-dick motherfucker**.
> 
> I have achieved a lot of success in my life, but before I die nothing would satisfy me more than leading a revolution against all racist whites, which would include public hangings, *chopping off heads*, castration( no need tiny-penis to hard to hit ), take away your culture, make you speak African instead of english, and kill at least 200 million.


 Do whitey a favor and come shine my shoes won't ya? I have a social event to attend in an all white gated community, kind of like the one you live in, but us whitey, long nosed mother fuckers took over. I'll give you a shiny new quarter for your troubles, how about that? I'll even tape your shine job, then play it for all my whitey friends so you can be happy about your lack of workplace media coverage, sound good to you?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Sho nuff!  That was a character in "The Last Dragon."


 I must have been speaking Oriental.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 1, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I'll even tape your shine job, then play it for all my whitey friends so you can be happy about your lack of workplace media coverage, sound good to you?


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 1, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Do whitey a favor and come shine my shoes won't ya? I have a social event to attend in an all white gated community, kind of like the one you live in, but us whitey, long nosed mother fuckers took over. I'll give you a shiny new quarter for your troubles, how about that? I'll even tape your shine job, then play it for all my whitey friends so you can be happy about your lack of workplace media coverage, sound good to you?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I must have been speaking Oriental.


 Oriental is a product, not a person! You insensitive racist prick.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Oriental is a product, not a person! You insensitive racist prick.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 1, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Oriental is a product, not a person! You insensitive racist prick.




Its a flavor or Ramen noodles, you dumbass!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 1, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

>


 Lol, you missed a few things when you were gone.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 1, 2005)

I suppose so. Don't forget what I do for a living.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> I suppose so. Don't forget what I do for a living.


 ...must...resist...


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> ...must...resist...




Oh crap.  I walked right into that, fell down, got up, and did it again.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 1, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> I suppose so. Don't forget what I do for a living.


 Yea, I know. No one here is really racist, this guy is just really annoying.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 1, 2005)

Well then.  I guess I can stop obsessing.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

>


 Hold up..I was not being serious with that post. I was just saying what that jackass wanted to hear.


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> clemson *White little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, long-nose motherfuckers**, you have to result to steroid use to look as bad as you do.  I looked 10-times better when I was 16 years old, pitiful.  Come to Atlanta where I live.  My wife is a lawyer.   My neighborhood is a million dollar community.  Guess who live here?  Black lawyers, doctors, etc....  live there, no whites.   It is a gated community.  We don't allow the enemy into our community.  The media never presents the professional blacks to the public, which explains your ignorance.   Btw, atlanta has more black lawyers and doctors than whites, go look it up, little-dick bitch*.   *No go take some creatine and steroids; don't forget your pct midget-little-dick motherfucker**.
> 
> I have achieved a lot of success in my life, but before I die nothing would satisfy me more than leading a revolution against all racist whites, which would include public hangings, *chopping off heads*, castration( no need tiny-penis to hard to hit  ), take away your culture, make you speak African instead of english, and kill at least 200 million.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

I hope he wasn't banned. He's a funny mother fucker who hates the white folk!


----------



## Chain Link (Nov 1, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> clemson *White little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, long-nose motherfuckers**, you have to result to steroid use to look as bad as you do.  I looked 10-times better when I was 16 years old, pitiful.  Come to Atlanta where I live.  My wife is a lawyer.   My neighborhood is a million dollar community.  Guess who live here?  Black lawyers, doctors, etc....  live there, no whites.   It is a gated community.  We don't allow the enemy into our community.  The media never presents the professional blacks to the public, which explains your ignorance.   Btw, atlanta has more black lawyers and doctors than whites, go look it up, little-dick bitch*.   *No go take some creatine and steroids; don't forget your pct midget-little-dick motherfucker**.
> 
> I have achieved a lot of success in my life, but before I die nothing would satisfy me more than leading a revolution against all racist whites, which would include public hangings, *chopping off heads*, castration( no need tiny-penis to hard to hit  ), take away your culture, make you speak African instead of english, and kill at least 200 million.


You're a disgrace.


----------



## Nachez (Nov 1, 2005)

if if ur a rich nig why are u on here?????
why do u talk like a nigger? shouldnt u talk like a well educated  white person?
atleast a well educated black man.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

What language was that?  It looked like English, but...


----------



## Chain Link (Nov 1, 2005)

It was African


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2005)

Word.


----------



## zulubdd (Nov 1, 2005)

*Nachez, nothing worst than an illiterate burrito eating little-dick Spanish bitch*.  The misconception is that educated blacks must speak like white people, for instance brian gumble-like.   I am real.   I don???t assimilate to white little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, long-nose motherfuckers*.   Go learn how to read and write Mexican trash.  *  

As for the rest of you???


I have achieved a lot of success in my life, but before I die nothing would satisfy me more than leading a revolution against all racist whites, which would include public hangings, *chopping off heads*, castration( no need tiny-penis to hard to hit  ), take away your culture, make you speak African instead of english, and kill at least 200 million.

When referencing speaking African, I am speaking figuratively, white little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, long-nose motherfuckers*.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> *Nachez, nothing worst than an illiterate burrito eating little-dick Spanish bitch*. The misconception is that educated blacks must speak like white people, for instance brian gumble-like. I am real. I don???t assimilate to white little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, long-nose motherfuckers*. Go learn how to read and write Mexican trash. *
> 
> As for the rest of you???
> 
> ...


 awwwwwwww helz yeah, your back dawg. I thought for a minute there the white devil got the best of you, but fuck those honkeys. I killed 100 million of them today, so were a quarter of the way to 200 million, meaning we've only got 75% more until we reach our goal! They all take creatine, so fuck the white man, shit creatine's white too aint it?.......................................
.......................Hey brotha, I just hanged 2000 grams of creatine, that's a half of a kilogram, which, when raised to the fif power, is just shy of 3 milligrams. Damn we doin' good you and me. Dumbshit revolution begins!!!


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2005)

zulubdd said:
			
		

> *Nachez, nothing worst than an illiterate burrito eating little-dick Spanish bitch*. The misconception is that educated blacks must speak like white people, for instance brian gumble-like. I am real. I don???t assimilate to white little-dick, pale-face, flat-ass, long-nose motherfuckers*. Go learn how to read and write Mexican trash. *
> 
> As for the rest of you???
> 
> ...


 Yo brotha, Wayne Brady is on our side, the black side!!! Check it out...

www.chokeabitch.com


----------



## Nate K (Nov 1, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Sho nuff! That was a character in "The Last Dragon."


Now who's the muther fuckin master.....sho nuff.


----------



## Stu (Nov 1, 2005)

Since when has african been a language?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2005)

Since your levity meter broke.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 2, 2005)

Nate K said:
			
		

> Now who's the muther fuckin master.....sho nuff.


Am I the meanest???

Am I the prettiest???

Am I the badest mofo low-down around this town???


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 2, 2005)

Nate K said:
			
		

> Now who's the muther fuckin master.....sho nuff.


Am I the meanest???

Am I the prettiest???

Am I the badest mofo low-down around this town???


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 2, 2005)

Nate K said:
			
		

> Now who's the muther fuckin master.....sho nuff.


Am I the meanest???

Am I the prettiest???

Am I the badest mofo low-down around this town???


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 2, 2005)

And I'm sick of hearing these stories about the WAAAAA-SAAAAAAA

Bruce Leroy, who catches bullits wit his teef????


He catches bullits wit his teeth???? - 

Nigga-please -


----------



## CancerNV (Nov 2, 2005)

Go get the gimp!


----------

